# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Ốc đồng giá 25K ở quận 10 - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Ốc 400 Bà Hạt*
> 
> _400 Bà Hạt Quận 10
> 
> Giá cả: đồng giá 25k/1dĩa (updated 07/2011).
> Một người ăn no kềnh luôn chỉ khỏang 60-70k. Phục vụ cũng khá ok._ 
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Ốc 400 Bà Hạt_



Đây là quán bình dân ngồi lề đường, giá rẻ, ngồi đây nhậu vô tư ^^. Vì giá cả khá rẻ nên quán rất đông khách. Chỗ lý tưởng cho bạn nào ghiền ốc nhưng sợ viêm màng túi thì tới đây ăn nhé.


Ở đây có các món như: Ốc len, Vịt lộn, Móng tay xào me, Chem chép xào rau muống, Sò điệp nướng mỡ hành, Nghêu hấp sả...



























> *Ốc 400 Bà Hạt*
> 
> _400 Bà Hạt Quận 10
> 
> Giá cả: đồng giá 25k/1dĩa (updated 07/2011).
> Một người ăn no kềnh luôn chỉ khỏang 60-70k. Phục vụ cũng khá ok._ 
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Ốc 400 Bà Hạt_



Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Hẫp dẫn mà giá cũng mềm nữa  :cuoi1: 
Thích ghê

----------


## lunas2

nhìn sao cứ ghê ghê thế nào í nhỉ

----------


## dongdat

Toàn món mình thích à
Nhìn đã thấy hấp dẫn rồi

----------


## lovetravel

tưởng quán này bán ốc đồng giống quê mình nữa cơ. ;-)

----------


## littlegirl

toàn món hấp dẫn

----------


## rose

đông khách phết

----------

